# Craig Cat - False Advertising? Dishonest Marketing? Stupid Mistake?



## noeettica

Perhaps One of us should Drive one of these to see just How_ bad _they really are ,,,


----------



## choppercity47

Strange but I don't think a 10 hp difference is going to commit a buyer into purchasing. Maybe they think it does and slabbed a 30hp sticker on the floor model to get people more interested. 

EDIT:

The boats can support up to 30hp they are advertised on the site. I'd guess they just put a sticker on a left over 20hp to show that it can have a 30hp. 20hp is cheaper than the 25 and 30 so they probably tryed to penny pinch and put the cheapest motor on display that resembles what it can have.

PRICES:
Nissan 25hp 4-stroke electric tilt — $9,914

Nissan 30hp 4-stroke electric tilt — $11,476


----------



## mark_gardner

who is responsible for this display? a local marina? i'd like to call them out on it 

**edit** never mind, i see they have a number and web site listed


----------



## skinny_water

Anyone that wants to try them out we have someone that rents them over by the Cortez Bridge. I see them all the time out on the water. Very wet ride.


----------



## Un-shore

I agree with choppercity that it was just for show. It is good that you brought it up in case it some how ended up slipping out the door like that.


----------



## deerfly

I'm no marketing genius by any stretch, but I can't fathom that someone would pay nearly $12K for something like this regardless of whether it was really 20 or 30hp on the back.  :-?


----------



## mark_gardner

> I'm no marketing genius by any stretch, but I can't fathom that someone would pay nearly $12K for something like this regardless of whether it was really 20 or 30hp on the back.  :-?


 i agree 100%. factor in the cost of the motor at roughly $3000 and a trailer for around 600-700 bucks and it doesnt take a rocket scientist to see they are way over priced, thats my opinion on it anyways.


----------



## B.Lee

Yeah, but isn't it really neat? An eco-friendly? Maybe a little cute? And manatee friendly? Do they make one in a hybrid?


----------



## DblHaul

I'd imagine Mercury Marine would be interested to see this mislabeling of their product.


----------



## snookermanjeff

personaly they rate rite along with jet ski's ! And your right merc might be a little upset with false adversment. [smiley=bigun2.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl

I wonder if it will be changed back by the time I return to Orlando [smiley=lolk.gif]


----------



## noeettica

I am putt'in a Big Roman numeral "X" on my Motor ... Tom Knows why ;D 

Dave


----------



## aaronshore

> I am putt'in a Big Roman numeral "X"  on my Motor ... Tom Knows why  ;D
> 
> Dave


10 hp?


----------



## CraigCat

> Perhaps One of us should Drive one of these to see just How_ bad _they really are ,,,


Sounds like a bunch of BS from a bunch of people who know nothing about what they are talking about. Have you ever heard of a DISPLAY model?? We welcome any questions - 1-877-999-4228 or [email protected] We realize that some of this rhetoric is started by companies that cannot sell there bath tubs to save there lives BUT COME ON! We have been selling CraigCats for 22 years and would not still be around if they were not as good as we say they are!!!

Erik Craig
Craig Catamaran Corporation
www.craigcat.com
[email protected] ;D


----------



## noeettica

That is what I was getting at ...

before you rag on a product ...Try one out ...


Who gives a Ratz Azz If you put a 30 sticker on a 20 ...


I'll try one ...


----------



## TomFL

> Perhaps One of us should Drive one of these to see just How_ bad _they really are ,,,


Dave, I could get a good look at a T-bone by sticking my head up a bull's a**, but I'd rather take the butcher's word for it. 

I've seen these threads pop up on a couple forums lately, and I just can't for the life of me understand what the long-term attraction is for these things. 

Rent one for a day to tool around on, like a SxS jetski? Sure I could see myself doing that on vaca or something (heck I rented a paddleboat once...). 

But what do you do with the thing once the 4-hour thrill wears off?

$12k is crazy, what are you getting for that? What capabilities? Safety? Comfort? Fishability? Where do you put your lunch? Your catch? Your life jacket? Your tackle box? Your rods? Your rain jacket (you're gonna need it with that setup when you get splashed)?

$12k will get you a great used 16' redfisher that will outperform, outlast, outfish, and just plain out-everything this rig. Either that or many, many other great options out there right now for the same dough. 

That's just plain crazy.

God I hope those sponsons are lathered with nonskid. You're one slip away from swimming with the fishes. And don't step on the centerline or you'll fall through.

I'm sure there's one owner out there who's got one rigged with a depth finder/GPS, trolling motor, trim tabs, power pole, jackplate, etc... lol.... 

My $.02, take it for what it's worth.

-T


----------



## SilentHunter

i would rather give up fishing and boating... then ride one of thoes plastic peices of shit. [smiley=z-ymca.gif]


----------



## Taterides

Can see the appeal for 30 minutes. You see them all over and they are still in business. How many other companies are not? I agree with the fact it was done for display purposes. I am glad we have different choices and taste.


----------



## noeettica

While they may not appeal to some folks they fill a Niche

Look at Egret Boats . Rolex watches , Dyson Products and Apple stuff all Overpriced but there is an AZZ for every seat


----------



## fsae99

Well there is no price for configuration on the sign at the airport display so I do not think false advertising. A quick check of their web site shows that 30HP is option so I think it was done to display max HP availability. 

It definitely is way over priced for the space you get. Not something I would use in cold weather. If I ran across the deck and pontoons at 200.00 - 400.00 I would buy it. Would make a great boat for small rivers in my area. 3" draft, 600 LB person+ gear rating and unsinkable in an 11'4" package. Way better than a Kayak to me.


----------



## CraigCat

There is not one of you that know anything about the CraigCat.  Must be the competition!!  Still trying to sell you over priced tubs? ay!  The CraigCat is unbelievably capable, has all of the comforts and stability of a much larger boat for less than half the price.  www.craigcat.com

Erik Craig
Craig Catamaran Corporation
[email protected]


----------



## fsae99

I see that you are the inventor, I'm not disputing your stability claims. The stability is evident in the design and is clear in the video's you have online. 

What happened to the raised center seat police model?

I will dispute the comfort and "fishability" claims. "Fishabilty" is much more than being able to cast a line off it. Also, I dispute that for 12K I can not get something more comfortable and just as capable.

It is very clear you are not as passionate about fishing as most on this forum. If you were you would see the obvious short comings in this boat. Lack of walking around space, no where for a live-well, and all but the smallest of waves will wash over the deck while fishing.

Oh and please hire some one to write and narrate your videos, you really do a poor job of it. You talk to viewers as if they are idiots, repeat yourself constantly, and skirt facts and figures.


----------



## iMacattack

Topic started *07/26/09 at 9:17pm*

Two years ago a display in the Orlando International Airport a niche craft was on display with a mis-marked Mercury 4 Stroke 20hp Outboard. The motor is properly identified in the picture of the manufacture S/N identification sticker. Which BTW was manufactured by Tohatsu in May of 2008. 

Conclusion? Someone knowing/willingly removed the "20" and replace it with a "30". Then the niche craft was put on display. :-? 

This is important in 2011 why? : Sales slow and they need to boost their relevance rates in Google Analytics?

This topic started and revolved around a display "error". It digressed further from there as this boat serves a niche market which is not representative of our typical member.

No subsquest explination has come forth from the manufacture to explain this "error".

Now over two years later a supposed representative from the company pulls this topic from the depth of our archives and startes their first comment with...



> Sounds like a bunch of BS from a bunch of people who know nothing about what they are talking about.  Have you ever heard of a DISPLAY model??


Nice intro BTW. : :-[

It's obvious that this representative "knows nothing about what they are talking about." with regards to our niche and community. I would invite them to stop posting and start reading our content. The more informed they are about us the more informed they can be when interacting with our readers and members.

We look forward to your input but we encourage this to be done in a polite/informative/respectful manor. Which is how we anticipate all representatives from manufactures to conduct themselves.

Captain Jan


----------



## TomFL

It appears the post was made by the owner's son. 

'nough said. 

-T


----------



## anytide

it is cute and would be great if it came with a lifetime supply of HeineKen
or Jack Daniels -that would make it fun!!!
but it doesnt and to say we know nothing about lil boats or it "has all of the comforts and stability of a much larger boat" ..  WOW
youve been in the cooler mister, thats just stupid!!
call it what it is..whatever it is you can fish from it . 
Craig Cats , mopeds and fat chicks are fun but dont let yo friends see ya.. 
       -'tide


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks Capt. Jan.
I was fishing out of my gheenoe about two months ago and a craig cat came putting around the corner. after a bit of conversation the owners told me they were selling it do to a lack of versatility. "you get from point a to point b" I think was their quote and thats about it. they asked alot of questions abot my classic and was disappointed when they found out how much I paid. and all this was before paint on my noe. About a week later I seen their craig cat for sale on Pine Island Rd.
I guess that sums it up from a craig cat owner. Im pretty sure they felt ripped off.


----------



## oysterbreath

I would buy one...if I already had two HB watermen, 2 Ankona SUVs, a yellowfin, a cigar boat, a ton of money left over, and 2 video vixens I was desperately trying to impress with trivial purchases! lol


----------



## tom_in_orl

> I would buy one...if I already had two HB watermen, 2 Ankona SUVs, a yellowfin, a cigar boat, a ton of money left over, and 2 video vixens I was desperately trying to impress with trivial purchases! lol



Come on now..... There is a right way to express your honest opinion and there there is outright bashing. Thats not what this forum is about. Remember this is someone's business. No need to get ugly.


----------



## hookemdano

http://gulfport.craigslist.org/boa/2644140604.html


Have never tried to post a link from phone. Maybe it will work. 

I think  one of you should buy it and report back to us.


----------



## anytide

thats beautiful ! - some bailing wire/ duct tape you bundle it up and throw it in the FIRE!!! 
-'tide


----------



## DuckNut

Wow! $12k down to $0 - I do that good on Thursday night poker.


----------



## anytide

it has potential... 
i think the A-team could make something cool out of it.


----------



## Rudefish

A guy down in sebastian bought one, I think he likes it so far. But it is not very user friendly.

He trimmed the motor up to idle in some shallow water and let go of the steering. The motor fell to one side and chopped up the sponson. He did get it repaired, but that doesn't sound like a good design.


----------



## bulldogneon

here is my modified deck on craig cat pontoons, runs great


----------



## disporks

I find it quite interesting how the Craigcat inventor marketing guy shows up and tells us we dont know wtf we are talking about. WAY TO MAKE YOUR COMPANY LOOK LIKE A STANDUP REPUTABLE MANUFACTURER!
If someone was bashing my product I surely wouldnt come on here talking sh*t right out the hole...
Plenty of people here are picking up old glass "TUBS" and putting alot less money into them and now have a Fishable, Enjoyable TUB that outperforms this Niche Craft


----------



## cwalden

Yeah, I just paid $500 for a mint condition, garage kept 1971 "tub" with a 40 rude that has PLENTY of fishability and will probably leave that thing in the dust in all categories other than "cute".  I'll believe the fishability virtues of the Craigcat when I start seeing them on the FLW Redfish circuit or the Southern Kingfish Tour.  Hell, even one on the bass tournament circuit would help.  I doubt that is going to happen though...

Funny thing for Craigcat...  My wife and I were thinking about going in halvsies on one with her sister/brother in law (who lives on the water).  They are getting two of those craigcats to tool around on down there.  Sorta like golf carts for the gulf.  ;D I figured I would "borrow" my half to fish the MS bayous when I visit. They have actually contacted a dealer and have the ball rolling to purchase.  After I showed them this thread and the manufacturers comments, they have lost interest and deleted all of their craigcat links from their favorites (as have I).  They didn't care (nor did I) about the relabeled engine.  Hell it might not have even had a powerhead in it.  Who cares.. They just lost 2 sales from their comments,  

I consider the people on this forum, my friends.  You just dont go telling them that they dont know what they are talking about when they so plainly do...  I have learned so much here, and I took the comments personally.  There was a better way to approach the negative comments about their product.  The only "tub" that I have ever seen pushed on this site were the Ankonas, and that was by owners, not the manufacturer.  I have a pretty good feeling that an Ankona would SMOKE this thing in every category...  And I never even been around one (Ankona)

Also, how would you go about poling a Cragicat?  I doubt it would track very straight...   :-?


----------



## Wrh6489

Well Erik I don't know where you live but around here everybody has a right to there own opion. Now if they say a boat is a wet ride, overpriced & ugly , well thats there right. If you fill diffrent point it out but you shouldn't talk poop. These are you boating world customers. Now for the display would chey display a corvette with a scion motor probably not & if they did I would only hope they get the same slack. You should be happy they are even talking about the ugly little wet boat because I never seen or even heard of one. where do you put the push pole?


----------



## Net 30

LIFE'S TOO SHORT TO OWN A UGLY BOAT!


----------



## firecat1981

I'll gladly own an ugly boat if it does everything I need, but this one won't.


----------



## oysterbreath

> I would buy one...if I already had two HB watermen, 2 Ankona SUVs, a yellowfin, a cigar boat, a ton of money left over, and 2 video vixens I was desperately trying to impress with trivial purchases! lol
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, my intent was more an atempt at humor than pure viciousness. My honest felling is just that i dont see this vessel as as a fishing machine. Sure, most great fishing craft didn't start off that way. But this thig just doesn't fit the bill at all for me.for pure waterplay...this thing would be great. I can see it competing with a seadoo in the fun on the water catagory but between it and a gheenoe lt25... pstttt, gimme the lt25 and the 3000 dollar difference in price.
> 
> 
> Come on now..... There is  a right way to express your honest opinion and there there is outright bashing. Thats not what this forum is about. Remember this is someone's business. No need to get ugly.
Click to expand...


----------

